# Frage zum Cougar 550 CM



## Pixelplanet (5. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen


hab vor mir demnächst das Oben genannte Netzteil zu kaufen,

meine frage wäre jetzt ob man die Kabel auch einzeln nachkaufen kann falls man mal was verlieren sollte


----------



## Compucase (6. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Nein, das kannst Du nicht! aber zu einem Premium-Produkt gehört auch ein Premium-Service. Und das bedeutet das Du über die Service-eMail (landet ah bei mir) einzelne Kabel kostenlos nachbestellen kannst wenn mal eins verloren geht. So haben wir das immer gemacht, so werden wir es weiter machen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Juni 2010)

sehr schön dann wird jetzt direkt bestellt


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Juni 2010)

naja irgendwie bin ich jetzt nicht mehr so überzeugt vom "premium produkt"

eigentlich sollte es dann auch eine Qualitätskontrolle geben die merkt wenn Kratzer im Lack sind...

naja mir ist es jetzt wayne man sieht den kratzer nicht wenn das Netzteil eingebaut ist 

aber etwas enttäuscht bin ich schon


----------



## Pixelplanet (19. Juni 2010)

mir ist gerade nochwas aufgefallen

mein Kompletter Rechner inklusive Drucker, Monitor usw. hängt an einer master/slave steckdosen leiste damit alles aus geht wenn der Rechner aus ist 

das Funktioniert mit dem Cougar Netzteil nicht mehr.

daraus schließe ich das es noch Strom zieht obwohl der Rechner aus ist 

ist das normal ?


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2010)

das hängt doch davon ab was du als Master genommen hast, Netzteile eignen sich nicht so dafür


----------



## Compucase (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Pixelplanet.
Zu dem Kratzer - nobody is perfect. Zudem unsere LAckierung sehr besonders ist und da ein Kratzer schneller auffällt als bei einer Standard-Lackierung. Immer noch besser als eine technische Unzulänglichkeit.
Aber schick mir ein Foto vom besagten Netzteil an meine eMail c.verfuerth(at)compucase.de
Ich kümmere mich drum und biete Dir dann natürlich auch an das Netzteil kostenlos zu tauschen. Mehr dazu machen wir per PN.
Das mit der Steckdosenleiste höre ich zum ersten Mal. Wenn das Netzteil hinten auf "Eingeschaltet" steht, der Rechner aber runtergefahren ist, braucht jeder Rechner noch minimal Energie.
Absolut keinen Verbrauch erreichst Du nur durch das Ausschalten des Netzteil am Schalter.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2010)

Moin,ich habe eben für einen Rechner den ich bauen sollte ein ca. 400Watt NT gesucht und beim Cougar 400 zugeschlagen. Leider vermisse ich in diesem Leistungssegment Kabelmanagment. Gibt es bei euch NTs mit 500Watt oder weniger die Kabelmanagment haben?


----------



## Compucase (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wir haben Netzteile mit KM erst ab 550W.


----------



## Pixelplanet (21. Juni 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Das mit der Steckdosenleiste höre ich zum ersten Mal. Wenn das Netzteil hinten auf "Eingeschaltet" steht, der Rechner aber runtergefahren ist, braucht jeder Rechner noch minimal Energie.
> Absolut keinen Verbrauch erreichst Du nur durch das Ausschalten des Netzteil am Schalter.


 
das der Rechner auch wenn er aus ist strom braucht ist mir klar aber trotzdem sollte die Steckerleiste ja Funktionieren ging ja vorher auch




Compucase schrieb:


> Hi Pixelplanet.
> Zu dem Kratzer - nobody is perfect. Zudem unsere LAckierung sehr besonders ist und da ein Kratzer schneller auffällt als bei einer Standard-Lackierung. Immer noch besser als eine technische Unzulänglichkeit.
> Aber schick mir ein Foto vom besagten Netzteil an meine eMail c.verfuerth(at)compucase.de
> Ich kümmere mich drum und biete Dir dann natürlich auch an das Netzteil kostenlos zu tauschen.


 
ist den auch ein Vorab Tausch möglich ? d.h. ich bekomme ein neues zugeschickt und wenn ich es habe schicke ich das alte zurück ?

falls nicht ist das keine Option für mich weil ich nicht tage labng ohne PC hier hocken kann


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2010)

> ist den auch ein Vorab Tausch möglich ? d.h. ich bekomme ein neues zugeschickt und wenn ich es habe schicke ich das alte zurück ?



Microsoft macht sowas


----------



## Compucase (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Pixelplanet schon eine PN geschickt.
Und was Microsoft macht, ist mir ziemlich....


----------



## MaXMerlin (27. August 2010)

Zudem ist Microsoft ja auch ein paar nummern größer ...


----------



## Philipus II (1. September 2010)

Vergleicht lieber mit Listan BeQuiet oder Maxpoint (früher auch Seasonic, jetzt noch Tagan und Silverpower, nicht offiziell, aber auf nett zureden bei mir erfolgreicher Vorabtausch)


----------



## poiu (1. September 2010)

bei BQT zahlst du auch ganz schön drauf für denn Support 

Tagan/SilverPower sind zwei Marken von Maxpoint


----------

